# Another Newbe Mail server question



## Gonefishing (Feb 21, 2011)

Iâ€™m setting up a server for a small school. So far the server is running ldap and samba as a primary domain controller and also apache 2.2 and php. My plan is to now add a mail server with imap support and Squirrelmail.

My first question is what is the easiest way of doing this? In Linux Iâ€™ve done a server with Postfix and Courier imap and Squirrelmail and been able to provide mail for all the ldap users. I have no problem in principle with using Sendmail - should I have?, will Sendmail play nicely with Courier or should I use Dovecot or Imap-uw. Is there a very good reason I should ditch Sendmail in favor of Postfix? As most Howtoâ€™s seem to suggest.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2011)

Other than the slightly steep learning curve in Sendmail (/usr/src/contrib/sendmail/cf/README), there's no reason to use Postfix over Sendmail. The choice of IMAP server is quite irrelevant: whatever you're used to. I myself use Sendmail + Dovecot + Squirrelmail/Roundcube, and it's all good. Don't use LDAP myself, but that's also just a matter of proper configuration. Strictly speaking, there is no actual connection between the SMTP server and the IMAP process (other than sharing the maildrop location), so any combination can be made to work just fine.


----------

